# Safety glasses : They work!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A couple weeks ago, I was working in a job with MC, and had a cable hanging from the ceiling. As I was grabbing it to strip off the sheath, it slipped out of my hand. It swung away from me, and as I reached to grab it, it swung back and smacked my (prescription) safety glasses.

It scratched the right lens real deep, and of course it was smack dab in the middle of my field of view.







Well, I just got back from the optometrist's office where I had the lenses replaced. We both agreed that the lens gave it's all protecting my eye.

Yeah, it kinda pisses me off that it cost me $68 for new lenses, but that's _real cheap_ compared to losing half my eyesight. 




Then I'd have to change my username here to _Cyclops _or _Sniper_.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

that could have been so much worse...

Good looking out safety glasses!

~Matt


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

About 12 years agoo I was sitting in a chair next to a window taking off my boots after work. A wind storm rolled in and blew out the window. The window frame hit me in the left eye instantly blinding me in that eye. I looked in the mirror and my pupil was brown. (I have green eyes). Went to the ER found out I busted a blood vessle in my pupil. was out of work for 2 weeks, had to visit the eye doctor each day. I always were my glasses.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I get teased a little cuz for everything I do (while on the clock) I am wearing safety glasses. I want nothing to happen toy eyes. Has a bunch of close calls.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> A couple weeks ago, I was working in a job with MC, and had a cable hanging from the ceiling. As I was grabbing it to strip off the sheath, it slipped out of my hand. It swung away from me, and as I reached to grab it, it swung back and smacked my (prescription) safety glasses.
> 
> It scratched the right lens real deep, and of course it was smack dab in the middle of my field of view.
> 
> ...



wow... that´s good luck. 
or this would be your new avatar
:1eye:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I am a firm believer in safety glasses. I wear glasses and only use plastic lenses. I use side shields and when drilling into a wall or ceiling I wear goggles. Getting something foreign in the eye hurts. Glad you had your glasses on arent you 480.

Charlie


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yeah, it kinda pisses me off that it cost me $68 for new lenses, but that's _real cheap_ compared to losing half my eyesight.


I had a nasty incident with a fish tape snapping that I had pretty much all my weight on and hitting my glasses so hard that they bruised my cheek and left a deep gouge in the plastic. Were it not for the glasses I'd have most definitely caused some serious damage to my eye and very likely have lost most of my vision.

I was wearing normal glasses at the time but I've since started wearing prescription safety glasses since that time very regularly.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I spend a little more and get nicer glasses. Check out uvex.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Really glad to hear that you're alright!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I wear them all the time myself, ever since having to get a piece of metal pulled out of my eyeball.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I get prescription safetys so I can wear them all the time. I don't buy the cheapest frames, either. Other than the stamping in the lenses, no one would ever be able to tell they're safety. In fact, I've had to prove it more than once to OSHA, the GC's safety guy, plant foremen, etc.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Anytime I watch TV and they are in a factory, all the people have on safety glasses.

The floor could be empty and no work going on, but the glasses are in place.

What is the OSHA rule about this??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Anytime I watch TV and they are in a factory, all the people have on safety glasses.
> 
> The floor could be empty and no work going on, but the glasses are in place.
> 
> What is the OSHA rule about this??



I have yet to figure out why utility meter readers wear hard hats.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I have yet to figure out why utility meter readers wear hard hats.


Falling tree branches is one of them


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Falling tree branches is one of them



Yoo'ze funny!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I have yet to figure out why utility meter readers wear hard hats.


 Same way with us: Hardhats and glasses at all times, absolutely no exceptions, ever. This is the first place I've been that enforces the rule that strictly, and it actually makes sense: It makes it into such a habit, it doesn't even occur to me not to wear them.

Even the guys that mop the plant floors do it wearing hats and glasses. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> Same way with us: Hardhats and glasses at all times, absolutely no exceptions, ever. This is the first place I've been that enforces the rule that strictly, and it actually makes sense: It makes it into such a habit, it doesn't even occur to me not to wear them.
> 
> Even the guys that mop the plant floors do it wearing hats and glasses. :thumbsup:
> 
> -John



That's fine working at the plant. But these are the people walking through my yard... the same place little kids play.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> That's fine working at the plant. But these are the people walking through my yard... the same place little kids play.


I'm surprised to hear that _meter readers_ are wearing hard hats, for regular scheduled readings. The utility that I work for, doesn't have that requirement. However, it could very well be mandated just so that they're more readily identifiable.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I got hit cutting a #8 I was in a hurry the wire swung back at me when I cut it. worst pain I've ever had

Eye injuries suck and mine came back after 1 year I guess my eye dried out and pulled the healed piece off, same  pain, you're never the same after an eye injury!

Now I'm the only guy at work that wears safety glasses:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

> Safety glasses : They work!


Not for me, just the other day I was wearing my regular glasses, wrap around safety glasses and one of my hard hats w/ a shield and I _still _got a metal flake in my eye.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I have yet to figure out why utility meter readers wear hard hats.


 It was always part of our ppe and also helps walking thru peoples yards in case they throw bricks:whistling2:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Black4Truck said:
> 
> 
> > Falling tree branches is one of them
> ...


Actually he might not be that far off the mark. I've been doing a lot of work for some of the multinational, bazillion dollar corporations and last summer on one job somewhere in Canada a guy was using a grinder and had some sort of injury and the next day grinders were banned on all off their sites. Someone got cut with a utility knife and all knives are banned with the exception of the type that automatically retract...with municipalities if someone gets killed at an intersection, traffic lights are the answer...

It just seems that when an organization hits a certain size the answer to every indecent is to meet it with new policy, training, bans, safety equipment. It just never ends. The organization has to be seen as 'taking worker safety seriously'.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> Actually he might not be that far off the mark. I've been doing a lot of work for some of the multinational, bazillion dollar corporations and last summer on one job somewhere in Canada a guy was using a grinder and had some sort of injury and the next day grinders were banned on all off their sites. Someone got cut with a utility knife and all knives are banned with the exception of the type that automatically retract...with municipalities if someone gets killed at an intersection, traffic lights are the answer...
> 
> It just seems that when an organization hits a certain size the answer to every indecent is to meet it with new policy, training, bans, safety equipment. It just never ends. The organization has to be seen as 'taking worker safety seriously'.


 much like our gov't


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> .............It just seems that when an organization hits a certain size the answer to every indecent is to meet it with new policy, training, bans, safety equipment. It just never ends. The organization has to be seen as 'taking worker safety seriously'.



So they should be wearing arc-flash suits as well? :whistling2:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Bending over to pick up a coupling, I slammed into a pencil rod sticking out of a nearby trash can. Looking at my safety glasses, there was no doubt it would have scrambled my eyeball had they not been in place.


----------



## alyna (Nov 23, 2010)

Seriously, I'm glad that you are fine. you are definitely right,spending 68$ or more is cheaper compared to losing half your sight! 

Tough luck you had there!


----------

